# bates saddles



## Capriole (8 January 2008)

has anyone used these?

i'm looking at the bates caprilli vsd, wouldnt necessarily be my first choice of saddle but it has the adjustable gullet system in its favour since i would potentially use it on several horses. does anyone have any feedback on bates?


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (8 January 2008)

I have a bates caprilli Close contact jump. It is a lovely saddle and is very comfy to ride in. I have mine with cair and you will prob find someone who says it is very hard, however they have recently changed the system and added a layer of foam (not in the close contact saddles though) so they have softend up a bit... because of the cair system they do need warming up and will soften as they warm up! The adjustable gullet system is good howver i presume you wont use it on several horses at the same time as changing the gullet is a bit of a faf!

my YO also has a Bates caprilli that she shoves on all her showjumpers (with different padds) and she swears by them. They are good saddles and also a nice price!


----------



## Capriole (8 January 2008)

I possibly would use it on various horses, as i have more horses than saddles right now, do they come with flock panels at all, ive only seen them advertised with cair?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (8 January 2008)

I have a Bates GP, Close Contact &amp; Dressage. They are comfortable, quality leather &amp; the gullet can be changed in just a few minutes. I had mine due to buying a gelding that was under weight. As he filled out &amp; built up muscle I just changed the gullets.

The one thing you must do though is only use Bates leathers on them. If you use any other they rub the saddle panels &amp; it looks really scruffy &amp; dark quickly. This doesn't happen with their own leathers.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





You could also buy used as for about £15 you could buy the corect gullet &amp; make it fit.


----------



## Capriole (8 January 2008)

thanks for that tip about the leathers, thats intersting.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (8 January 2008)

Yip agree with the leathers , Although I love the leathers and that they dont have buckle that rubs into your thigh 

Had the bates caprilli close contact and loved it , it also had the cair system .


----------



## catherine22 (8 January 2008)

agree about the leathers, i didnt know until it was too late nad now my saddle has lovely rub marks the whole length of the saddle flap on both sides


----------



## mickey17 (8 January 2008)

hi i tried the bates caprilli dressage, the event and the close contact and isabell werth and found they moved about on my boy and tipped me forward ( although the event was the best ) im sure on conventional horses they fit quite well when adjusted with the gullet and blocks that can be fitted for greater adjustment but they just didnt suit my big bum and my horses high withers and constantly changing shape! i have gone on to have a wow saddle, one in dressage and one jumping and they are both fantastic, my horse has put on 2" either side of withers since changing from bates to wow and his happiness and way of going have improved hugely. im sure the bates is great if fitted properly just obviously didnt suit us!


----------



## yellowpony (8 January 2008)

I have just bought a Bates Caprilli VSD, mainly because it was the first saddle I found that would fit my short backed four year old properly, also the fact that the gullet system can be adjusted was good, since he will grow and change shape.  It's very comfortable for me, and he goes very well in it too.  The straighter cut of the VSD allows his shoulder to move properly.  Had to buy hime a new longer girth though, since the girth straps are much shorter than on the average saddle (by deliberate design apparently). Nobody warned me about the stirrup leathers though...will have to investigate that before too long!


----------



## TarrSteps (8 January 2008)

They are extremely popular in North America and generally get good reviews.  I've really liked the ones I've ridden in, in part because I am very long in the thigh and many saddles don't fit me properly.  The options for flaps etc. can be very useful if you're a bit "off size".

The changeable gullet doesn't mean they fit every horse under the sun, though.  All the adjustment does is change the width of the pommel, not the angle of the panels, width of the gullet or any of the other aspects of fit - adjusting the pommel "correctly" can make the rest of the saddle either bridge or rock on some horses.  Using it on multiple horses works best if they're basically the same shape.  It can be a good choice for a growing horse but even then, only if the horse grows in a predictable way.

Overall, I like them and think them good value for money.  Certainly worth a try so long as you aren't expecting miracles.


----------



## Stella (8 January 2008)

I have the Bates Caprilli VSD and its great. Comforable for me and my mare, looks good and I have been able to change the gullet instead of the saddle after she built muscle 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have also had the GP previously and used it on 3 different horses - a 15.2hh cob, a 16hh British WBx and my currant mare. Fitted them all well with a change of gullet and the addition or subtraction of a spot of flocking (they can have flock added above the CAIR)! It went in part x for the VSD which was better at allowing my mare more freedom in her shoulder.


----------



## Amymay (9 January 2008)

I have a Bates Caprilli GP with Cair.  I find it really comfortable to ride in.  Wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## KatB (9 January 2008)

Have the bates Momentum. Very high quality leather and fits my boy well and also fits a wide range of other horses with minimal adjustment. However, G isnt very keen on the Cair...so he gets ridden in a prolite and is fine


----------



## Doublethyme (9 January 2008)

After years of losing money on saddles with horses changing shape etc, I switched to Wintec/Bates.    First had Wintecs which I was very pleased with, then moved onto Bates.   Have now got a Wintec 2000 for hacking (great no tack cleaning) and an Bates Isabell Werth Dressage saddle which I adore.    Before that I had a Bates Caprilli which was also very nice (but I prefer the Isabell).

However, I would agree with those who have said that they are great saddles, but just because they have the adjustable gullet doesn't mean they fit all types of horses.    My mare is a TBxWB and pretty standard shape, so they fit her lovely, but friends have found they don't really fit well very wide flat withered horses.

I've had flocked and cair versions and to be honest haven't found much difference between the two.    I think if pushed I prefer the Cair, but it wouldn't be a major thing for me.


----------

